# Hunter 1, Deer 0



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Saturday was opening day here for ML deer season.

My wife Ellen shot this one just before dark and we couldnt find it, so we had to go back Sunday morning to look some more. With a little help from Blue, this is what we found:









It's her biggest so far and she's THRILLED!


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice buck.....bet it is hot in the woods..... how many more are you alowed this season?


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Unfortunately, a deer has bagged one in Ga.



> *Cherokee County man attacked, killed by deer*
> The Associated Press
> 
> BALL GROUND, Ga. --A man was found dead after apparently being attacked by a deer.
> ...


read more at: _http://www.macon.com/220/story/155245.html_

BTW, nice buck!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

sugarbush said:


> Nice buck.....bet it is hot in the woods..... how many more are you alowed this season?


Our season runs until Jan 1, and we can kill 6 deer each, and 2 of them have to be antlerless. It was about 85 Saturday, but the deer here are used to the heat


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice Buck.

Can you believe our Conservation Department is wanting to make it where that Deer would not be Legal,because it don't have enough points  

big rockpile


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Nice deer Bearfootfarm! Congratulations to your wife.........she did good! :goodjob:


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Big Rockpile, that is like putting limits on fish. The first few years there are few fish big enough to keep, and after that they're all trophies.

Your local fish and game may think they'll improve hunting quality and also the general health of the deer population if the bucks have more time to develop/more competition for mates.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Am I twisted or do pics like that one make you guys hungry?

Maybe its just that diet I started.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

nice deer! 
Last year I shot a deer on the run. The second shot dropped it after it went in the heavy bush. I couldn't find it myself. The blood trail ended about 50 yards in. So I went back to bring the 'nose', with the help of my companion dog, we sniffed it out just a few yards from there about an hour later. I'd hate to have left it any longer, but it was a pretty chilly day, so all ended well with the field dressing of it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

big rockpile said:


> Nice Buck.
> 
> Can you believe our Conservation Department is wanting to make it where that Deer would not be Legal,because it don't have enough points
> 
> big rockpile


I wished they would do that here in Oklahoma. The states that have adopted that ruling are now well blessed with more trophy deer to take home. Around here everyone keeps mowing the yearling bucks down and we rarely see a trophy size buck in the woods.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh by the way, CONGRADULATIONS ELLEN! 

Do your state not start off with bow season first or does it not matter how you fill your tags?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

r.h. in okla. said:


> Oh by the way, CONGRADULATIONS ELLEN!
> 
> Do your state not start off with bow season first or does it not matter how you fill your tags?


We have a 30 day bow season, followed by one week of muzzleloader season, and then 3 months of "any weapon" and when the third part starts some counties allow hunting deer with dogs.

The limit is 6 per hunter, but you can buy extra doe tags in some counties also. At least 2 of the first 6 have to be anterless deer

As for "point" restrictions, it's a foolish concept in my opinion since it's nearly impossible to count points before taking a shot.

I think the BEST way to get "trophy" class bucks would be to have 2 consecutive years with a ZERO BUCK harvest, but let you shoot as many does as you want. Then the third year, there would be LOTS of big racked bucks.

I dont foresee that happening though

When we butchered the deer, we discovered she had shot his heart in two, which explained the lack of a blood trail. He only ran about 40 yds, but we just couldnt figure out where to look in the dark without some blood to follow.

Luckily my Hound Blue doesnt need a "visual" trail!
Here's a slightly different angle:


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

85 deg isn't too bad... Our season in ky opens Sept 1 and runs through Jan 15th. Most counties we are allowed 1 buck and 4 does....others allow 1 buck and unlimited does....you have to buy a new tag after every two deer. Is that a T/C blackdiamond? If so I had one and traded it to my father-in-law for a T/C 54 cal Renegade.


----------



## alabamared (May 23, 2005)

In Alabama this is our first year of state-wide antler restrictions. We can only kill 3 bucks. One must have at least 4 points on one side. We can kill two does per day. Bow season starts Oct. 13 and ends Jan 31. Gun season starts Nov 17 I think. With muzzleloader season starting 5 days before regular gun season. I have lots good sized bucks around. If every one will follow the law we should have some really nice bucks next year.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

"Is that a T/C blackdiamond? If so I had one and traded it to my father-in-law for a T/C 54 cal Renegade."

Its a Knight Disc Elite. It's her last years's Christmas present

She shoots 80 gr of Triple Seven with a Hornady 44 cal XTP 300 gr bullet 

I shoot the same load in a Black Knight BK-92


----------



## HeatherDriskill (Jun 28, 2005)

r.h. in okla. said:


> I wished they would do that here in Oklahoma. The states that have adopted that ruling are now well blessed with more trophy deer to take home. Around here everyone keeps mowing the yearling bucks down and we rarely see a trophy size buck in the woods.


word up


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Here in my county,Lyon, it is unlimited doe (just buy more permits), and one buck.
Our bow started Sept 1st, ML is only 2 days and it is 20-21st, and then all weapons starts in Nov.
DH is brushing up on his ML skills, I just dont look forward to the "warmness" of the deer this time of year


----------

